# un weaned pigeon and sparrow



## bronxrebel (Aug 10, 2004)

In the last week the Lord has put me in the position to rescue a pigeon and a sparrow. The pigieon was being tortured by one neighborhood kid when I stumbled buy. Another kid saw my concern and had the first turn over the bird to me. I fed it watered down white bread at first and now am feeding it Neonate bird food for small birds that I bought at Petland. I think it is in fairly good shape. It looks like it still needs to grow a couple of more feathers and still doesnt eat on its own. I found the sparrow on the sidewalk in the rain. It must have been caught in the down pour. I took it home, wrapped it in a towel and also fed it neonate. The next day it was flying around my mother's office. My mom and girlfreind are helping out but we all work and fear we do not have the time these beautiful critters deserve. My girl noticed that the sparrow will eat by itself. She took some white bread and wet it with the neonate formula and the bird happily pecked at it. Is there something better I could be feeding them? How often must they be fed? There both good poopers! Oh, since the sparrow can fly is it ok to release it? Is there someone better qualified and with more time for pigeon to find home with? I can only feed the pigeon three times a day at best.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello and thanks for helping the pigeon and sparrow out

How old do you think he is? Check out baby Sara's page on the homepage to determine your baby's approximate age.

If he is fully feathered, with tail, wings then try to see if he could eat on his own by offering some wild bird seed to him. Sounds like a squeaker to me and if he is 16 days + then he could learn.
If he won't eat then soak some dry puppy chow or dry peas and handfeed them to him, it's very simple and I can send you a video if you like, email me at: [email protected] if you are interested.

If he seems dehydrated then rehydrate him first and keep him warm, that is the first step (you can use plain rehydration fluid and I believe there is a post on the General discussion about this)

If you could get a pic that would be helpful as well. Keep us posted!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you so much for helping these two needy birds. Please see http://www.starlingtalk.com for good information on the diet and care of sparrows. The baby bird formula is good for the pigeon but not the best thing for the little sparrow. If the sparrow is able to self feed you might want to start it on small seeds such as finch, canary or parakeet. If it still requires hand feeding then one of the diets from starlingtalk would be best.

Good luck and keep us posted!

Terry


----------



## bronxrebel (Aug 10, 2004)

*pictures*

I dont have an internet site to post pictures on in order to link them here so I sent pics as requested to Mary. Three of the Pigeon and three of the Sparrow. One picture of the pigeon is of the area under the wing that shows it still has some feathers to fill in. The pigeon runs away from me at all opportunities and squeaks in alarm when I go near it. Is this a good sign it can be eventually released? The Sparrow on the other hand is much calmer and hardly shows anything I would call fear. It did fly out of my hands and flew around the room a few times but it didnt strike me as being afraid as much as it needed to spread its wings. Is the sparrow ready to be released again to its natural habitat?


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello and thanks for the pics!
I did not see them because your email went to the junk mail.. I have to check that folder often as most of my pigeon people emails are going there  

Anyway, I saved and attached 3 pics for all the members, 2 of the pigeon and one of the sparrow/starling (not sure what exactly she is)

As for the pigeon, looks like a squeaker and at a good age to learn how to eat on his own. If he doesn't eat yet then handfeed the soaked peas as I explained in the previous post and train him to eat by giving him some wild bird seed, dry peas, unpopped pop corn and barley (pot/pearl barley is fine)

Try to spread out the seeds and peck with your finger to train him, if he doesn't take then you can even handfeed him about 7 dry peas and corns in his mouth and he should take it nicely. Hope that helps!

p.s Sorry I can't help with the sparrow/starling, Terry posted a good site though.


----------



## bronxrebel (Aug 10, 2004)

*pigeons can box*

Did you know pigeons can box? When I tried to reach for him in order to hand feed him he screeched a couple of times and then when my hand got closer he jabbed at me with his right wing. lol I fed him peas by hand. Last couple of days I have fed him rice which he has learned to peck for himself. He still runs away from me and his jab is on target. lol Since he does not appear to be tamed is he still ready to be set free again? The Sparrow tried to escape but my windows have screens. He aleady flies and can eat on his own. Should I release him? He too runs away from my touch so I do not think he has imprinted on me either.


----------



## Jeff Eubanks (Jul 27, 2004)

The sparrow is a bird thats does not belong in this country. It was brought over here in the late 1800's They have spread like wild fire, and have push some native cavity nesting birds out on there tail feathers. Blue birds and purple martins and other cavity nesting birds.

There are many bad stories how sparrows have killed parent birds and young also, and made there nest on top of the dead birds.

So do the native cavity birds a favour and DO NOT let the sparrow go.

But I wish you all the good luck I can with the pigeon..


----------

